# At Last Davy Hollow Has Some Luck!



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

After four kiddings and five boys, we were beginning to wonder if our Alpine doe Lissa would ever give us a girl!

Today was her 153, and I've been up since 6am this morning worrying since she was huffing and puffing and her ligaments were gone and she refused to leave the barn.

I literally sat with her for around 8 hours waiting for her to go! I wasn't worried that she was in trouble, as she wasn't actively pushing, but I knew today was the day & didn't want to miss it.

Then, at 3pm she buckled down and pushed. . . AND:

OUT POPPED THE MOST BEAUTIFUL BABY GIRL I'VE EVER SEEN!
Our first purebred Davy Hollow name Alpine girl in 5 years!! (and we are supposedly Alpine breeders!)

15 minutes later I'm still drying off the first when Lissa lays down.

AND SHE HAD ANOTHER BABY GIRL!!

Lissa has a record of singles and boys, so to get TWIN GIRLS is like a little miracle!!

I'm just overwhelmed with joy that our Alpine herd is finally an actuality. I can't wait to preen and show our three beautiful girls!!

SO without further adue, please welcome to the world our newest additions!!

Firstborn on the right:
Davy Hollow's Amara (named after her mother's deceased sister)
And on the left:
Davy Hollow's Calista

















I'll post more pictures as I get them


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww....double cute!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! I know you have been waiting a long tim for a Doeling to retain out of her and she blessed you with TWO!! Yay!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats! One of my nigerian does ALWAYS give me two bucks.. I am waiting for the day I get a girl from her! Hehe

You got some real cuties there


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Twin does :wahoo: doesn't get much better than that, congratulations!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

StarMFarm said:


> Twin does :wahoo: doesn't get much better than that, congratulations!


Except triplet or quad does  :laugh:


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just perfect! Congratulations


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful!! Congratulations, isn't life grand!!!!! The lighter one looks a lot like the little sable saanen I am getting.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! You FINALLY got your girl! Not only one, but TWO!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Got some more pictures today! Took the girls inside for the photos since its raining. Both decided to pee on the rug  
Calista:

























And Amara:

















And some of both:

























So cute!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I know what you mean about BUCKLING streaks!

I *still* have produced a far larger amount of bucklings than doelings. 

But it makes getting those gorgeous girls all the better!


----------



## ILuvGoats123 (May 2, 2013)

OMG, soooo cute!!!!!


----------

